# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ^^ عكسآت طبيعية  ^^

## خربشآت

**

** 
*خضرةٌ ، زرقةٌ ، آلوآنٌ وآلوآآن*
*من هنآ وهنآك في سوريآ السيدة زينب "ع"*
*عكستهآ عدستي*  
** 
** 
*" مطعم بوآبة دمشق "* 
** 
** 
*" بحيرة بللودآن عفر "* 
** 
** 
*" شجرة الفستأ الحلبي آكصد ظروس الغزآل :p "* 
** 
** 
*" من الآعآلي "* 
** 
** 
*" البحر الآزرق المتوسط بحر اللآزقية آكصد "* 
** 
** 
*" مطعم بوآبة دمشق كمآنز "* 
**

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته ..

الصور روعة جدا 

والمناظر أحلى وأحلى 

يعطيكى الف عافية اختى على هيك ابداع 

تقبلى خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## كبرياء

*مرإأحـب ..]*
*تصوييييييير روووعهـ وربي ..!*
*تسسلم الإأنآمل ..* 
*لآخلآ ولآ عدم ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريإآء ..}*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لقطات رهيبه جداً
تسلم ايدك غناتي
عدسه لا عدمناها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماشــــــــــــــــــاءالله روووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه*
*صور حلوووه وتصوير ولااااااااا احلى*

*مناظر تجننننننن بجد*

*يسلمــــوا*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيــــه*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الورد ،*

*تصوير روعه والله :) ،*

*خآإصةً اول صورتين والأخيره وإللي قبلهآ رهيبين  ،*

*تسلم لنآ الأنآإمل المٌبدعه يآإرب ،*

*ثآإنكس ع الطرح ..~*

*ربي يعطيش الف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم ..{*

*سي يو*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
التصوير في قمة الروعة والجمال ...
الله يسلم هالعدسه المبدعه
ويسلم الديات الي بتتفنن النا وبتصور هيك صور كشخه ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

واااااااو تصوير حلو روعه..
مرررررررره عجبوني..
كل صوره احلى من الثانيه..
 عن جد مبدعه..
تسلمي ياقمر...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

روعه الصور
شكلش تسوي دعايه حق سوريا :toung:

----------


## ليلاس

تصويير حلو كثير

يسلموووووا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تصوير رائعــــ ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااء الله ع التصووير الرووووعه 
بجد حلووين مرره 
رجعتي ذكريااات 5 سنين وراااا ،، 
سبحان الله نفس المطعم اللي رحنااه  :bigsmile: 
الله يعطييك العافيه خيتووو خربشااات ع التصوير الرووعه 
وان شاء الله السنه وكل سنه 
موفقه لكل خيررر وصلااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## خربشآت

*رمزآن كريم ألينآ وأليكوم*
** 
*آخي آبو آحمد* 
*ويعطيك مليون عآفية ع هيك توآجد*
*دمتَ بخير*
** 
*كوبريآآء* 
*تسلم الآنآمل الفضية ع التوآجد الروعة*
*سطل ورد لإلك*
** 
*وردة محمدية*
*لاعدمنآ طلتك الحويوة يآوردة*
*شكريآ لتوآجدكِ*
*دمتي*
** 
*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*
*يسلموو يآ رهيبة ع التوآجد*
*تشكرآت بقد آشجآر سوريآآآ :p*
** 
*Malamh cute* 
*توآجد روعة والله*
*تسلم لنآ المرورآت الجميلونة يآرب*
*فآنكيو يآدوبه*
** 
*همس الصمت* 
*يسلمو النآسآت اللي يتفننوآ ويتوآجدوآ هونيآآ*
*& شكرن كبيرة ع الوسآآم*
*ممتنة لتوآجدكِ*
** 
*بنوتة كيوته* 
*عن جد فآنكيوآآت للتوآجد*
*يسلمو يآ آمر :d*
** 
*عفآف الهودى* 
*توآجدكِ آروع*
*آريقآتو يآ بطة*
** 
*حسآسة بزيآآدة* 
*




			
				شكلش تسوي دعاية حق سوريآ
			
		


*
*ههههه، تستآهل سيريآ ولو :p*
*شكريآآ للتوآجد الجميلون* 
** 
*ليلآس* 
*يسلموآآ آكبر لتوآجدكِ*
*< يور نيم نآآآيس جدن :)*
** 
*آبتسآم السهم* 
*ومرورك آروع*
*ممتنة لكِ*
** 
*عوآمية صفوآنية*
*آآآو حركآآآت بعد ،*
*آنشآالله السنة الجآية جميعن نحنو هونآآآك :p*
*متشكرة آوي لإلك*
** 
*لكل من توآجد هنآآ آلآف شكري*
*فبوجودكوم آرتقي*
**

----------


## نبراس،،،

صور جمييله 
كل الشكر لكم دمتم بخيير

----------

